# Gabelschafft - Vorbau Klemmung !



## trialbock (10. Mai 2007)

hi LEUTE 

ICh habe jetzt ein zweiten Spacer unter den vorbau gehauen!
Frag mich jetzt ob die vorbauklemmung am gabelschafft so hält.
( mit einem spacer bin ich schon  ein halbes jahr unterwegs und das  hält )

Und zwar hab ich nen  MONTY TI vorbau und die oberkante gabelschafft hört 1mm unterhalb der OBEREN klemmschraube auf!!!!!!

Ist es empfhlenwert so zu fahren oder wie sieht bei euch die klemmung aus ?


----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2007)

mach es nicht, aber nach meinem augenmaß müsste da noch gut so ein spacer wie du jetzt draufhast noch drunter passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (10. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mach es nicht, aber nach meinem augenmaß müsste da noch gut so ein spacer wie du jetzt draufhast noch drunter passen.


 
ja wie ?? 
klar kann ich 1 oder 3 spacer dranmachen 
aber ich meinte eigentlich ob ich so trialen kann mit einer klemmung von ca. 21mm
am gabelschafft( -/ Rohr )


----------



## robs (10. Mai 2007)

Lieber nicht!

Das ist echt etwas zu wenig.


----------



## Trialside (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also optimal ist es, wenn du bzw. der Gabelschaft nach oben hin noch 5mm Platz hat. Ich hab das mal in deinem Bild ergänzt ^.^...
So siehts auch bei meinem Trialbike aus...


----------



## trialbock (10. Mai 2007)

ja sieht schon knapp aus mit 2 spacer ! 
Ich lass den einen wieder weg dann bin ich auch fast auf der Roten linie


----------



## alien1976 (11. Mai 2007)

Also ich als Meister sag Dir. Blos nicht. Die Klemmung wird nicht zylindrisch , sondern Kegelförmig. Was soviel heist wie das der Vorbau nie richtig halten wird.Die obere Schraube muss mindestens mit Ihrer Mitte auf Höhe des Gabelschaftrandes sein. Besser noch drunter.

Nimm Dir nen Gabelschaftverlängerng wenn es umbedingt nötig ist oder einen steileren Vorbau. So bekommst Du den Lenker ebenfalls höher.


----------



## trialbock (11. Mai 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Also ich als Meister sag Dir. Blos nicht. Die Klemmung wird nicht zylindrisch , sondern Kegelförmig. Was soviel heist wie das der Vorbau nie richtig halten wird.Die obere Schraube muss mindestens mit Ihrer Mitte auf Höhe des Gabelschaftrandes sein. Besser noch drunter.
> 
> Nimm Dir nen Gabelschaftverlängerng wenn es umbedingt nötig ist oder einen steileren Vorbau. So bekommst Du den Lenker ebenfalls höher.



Gabelschaftverlängerng  kenn ich jetzt mal gar nicht ! 
Wie funktioniert das ganze und wo bekommt mann das her ?

Den vorbau hab ich mir erst geholt und wenns sein muss kann ich auch auf die 
5mm spacer >  verzichten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alien1976 (12. Mai 2007)

wird per Konus wie früher ein Vorbau in den Gabelschaft eingeklemmt.

Google - http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...T4SKPB_deDE204DE204&q=gabelschaftverlängerung

http://www.actionsports.de/Zubehoer/BBB-Extender-1-1-8-quot;-Gabelschaftverlaengerung::9827.html

Schau mal hier im Forum ich gleub Selbtbau Thread oder So da hat des einer gemacht mit Fotos


----------



## curry4king (12. Mai 2007)

hattest du die gabel abgeschnitten? ich hab an der pr gabel mindestens 1 cm wenn nicht sogar mehr an spacern druf mit selben vorbau
edit: achne du hast ja den ti druf ich hab den pr


----------



## trialbock (12. Mai 2007)

naja is ne gute idee aber ich lass das jezz so .
 das teil http://www.actionsports.de/Zubehoer/...ung::9827.html wiegt ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (12. Mai 2007)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/verl1.JPG 
das ist cool .... werd ich mir merken . 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/verl2.JPG


----------

